

A Business Model For Twitter - barmstrong
http://www.startbreakingfree.com/1564/a-business-model-for-twitter/

======
ElbertF
Most celebrities would immediately take their business somewhere else, why
would you have to pay if others decide to follow you? That's as unreasonable
as having to pay for incoming text messages (luckily I don't live in the US).
I have about 10K followers and there is no way I would pay a monthly fee to
use the service.

